# Bota Shpirtërore > Komuniteti katolik >  Doctrina e Kërshten

## NoName

*Imzot Gjon Nikollë Kazazi: "Doctrina e Kërshten"* 


_Ja nga pjesa e parë e veprës së imzot Nikollë Kazazit:_

E nevoishme gjithëtësillit Kërshten përtë shëlbuom



Kush të kaa krijuem, evum mbë këtë jett?

Zotyn. 


Kush ënsht Zotyn? 


Kriuesi i Qiells, eidheut.


Përse të kaa Kriuom Zotyn?


Më kaa Kriuom meenjoftun, mee dashtun, e mei sherbyem mbë këtë jett: ani mee paam, e mee ghëzuom mbë tietrët jett 



mbë Qiellt për gjithë jettët jettës. 

Ku ënsht Zotyn? 


(6)
G. Zotyn ënshtë mbë Qiellt, embë dheet, e gjithkund. 
P. Saa Zotyna jën? 
G. Zotyn ënsht një ivettëmi ndë trevet.
P. Si kiuhen këta Tre vet, e nji Zotyn?
G. Ati, e Biri, e Shpierti sheint: e këta tre jen njè, ethuhet Zotti 
shendritat: o shën Trinitati. 

Keta tre vet a jen tre Zotyna?

Nuk jen tre Zotyna, veçenjë Zotyn i vettëmi, se të tre kan nji 



Hyinij, nji të kien enji nautyr te Tinëzot. 

Këtà tre vet à jen gjithnjë ebarabar? 

Jen barabar ndë gjith saa pushtete, e vërtyte: ashtuqi Ati nuk ënsht maaplak, as maa (7) i madh, as maa i mir, as maa i urt, as maa i pushtueshim se Biri, e se Shpierti Sheint: se të tre jen të gjithëhershim, e të paa zan, e të paa sossun: të tre kan nji të mir, nji dije, e vet nji pushtet. 


Isilli këssì së trevetësh ubaa nieri?


I dytti, qi ënsht Biri.


Qish bani Biri i Tinëzot meu baam nieri?


Muer fëtyrën, e nautyrën enierit, nji Korp, e nji Shpiert, si e 



kemi ende nà, ndë zembert fort së dëlirës Virgjines Mbrij gjithë here virgjin, për vërtyt Shpiertit Sheint. 

Si kiuhet kyy i Biri Tinëzot?

Kiuhet: Jezus Krishti, çpër-(8)-bleesi, e shëlbuesi yn, i vërteti 



Zottyn, ei vërteti nieri.

----------


## NoName

Perse i Biri Tinëzot ubaa nieri?

Mena nxierrun, e mena shpëtuem neve prei robbiet së Diallit 



mallëkuom, e mundimeshit Ferrit: e menadhan jettën e 
paasosme, e gazëmendine Parrizit. 

Ku ënsht Krishti i meshëriershim?

Krishti mbsaa Zotyn, e si Zotyn, ënsht gjith kund, embë 



gjithvend: e si nieri, ënsht mbë Qiellt, endë Sheintit Sakrament, endë Sheintit Kunghim. 

Qish ënsht ndë Sheintit Kungim? 

Korpi, Gjaku, e Shpierti i Kri-(9)-shtit, e vet Krishti Zotyn e 



nieribashk ndën fëtyrëtbukës, etë venës. 

Për se ënsht ndë Kungim Krishti ende si Zotyn?

Se Krishti ënsht Zotyn, e nieri bashk.


Qish domethan hieja, e fëtyra ebukës, eevennës?


Domethan, gjithë qish duket me syy, shia qi ndihet ndë goi: të bardhët, të madht, e gjith qishduket e preket. 


Ndën fëtyrët bukës, etë venës à ënsht maa aty buka, e venna 



ndë Sheintit Kungim?

Nuk ënshtaty maa as buk, as venn: se buka, e venna përvërtyt atynefialëvet Krishtit nkthenet, endërronet ndë (10) Korpit, endë Gjakt Jezu Krishtit.

Kur thehet Sheinteja Hostie, à thehet ende Korpi i Krishtit?


Nuk thenet Korpi i Krishtit; veçe ajò fëtyra, ehieia e bukës?


Kur nuk uthyeka Korpi i Krishtit, mbëtë sijt an praa kaa membettun?


Jet i ungjin mbë gjith të sillet an, e pies të Hosties: emeubaam ajonjimij grimca, ndë gjith të sijt grim kishte me kien gjith ungjij Krishti i vërtet.


Si, e për qish arrësye ti beson se ënsht Zotyn: se ënsht një 



Zotyn i vetemi, se Ati, e Biri, e Shpierti Sheint jen (11) tre vet, e nji Zotyn: se kushban mir, Zotyn jep gazemendin e Parrizit, e kush ban keq, e çon nde mundimet Ferrit: Se Krishti ënsht Biri i Tinezot, e Zotyn i vërteti, e u baa nieri për nee, e u mundue, e duiq mbë kryq, ani të tretën dit ungjall së dvekuni, hippi mbë qiellt, ani kaa me ardhun dittes Gjyqit me gjukuem gjith jetten: E se ndë Sheintit Sakrament te meshës, e ndë Kungim ënsht vet Krishti i vertet, e gjith saa tiera kaffsh, qi kemi kallezuem nderi ketù?

Gjith ketò kaffsh fort mir, e me gjith zembër imbaa, e i bessonj per se na ikaa kallezuem vel Zotyn i verteti, (12) qi nuk ngënjehet, as ngenjen: as mundet mengënjyem, as meu ngenjyem. 

Abesson ti mirefilli, se Zotyn i kaakallezuem gjith atò kaffsh?


Bessonj mirëfilli, e perte vërtet se Zotyn na i kaakallëzuem 



ketò kaffsh, e gjith saa tiera qi na mpson Sheinteja Feeia e Krishtit me i bessuem. 

Si, embë qish arressye mundesh me dittun, se Zotyn i 


kaakallezuom?

E dij, e bessonj, se ashtu Zotyn na i kaa kallezuem, e na i 


kaalanun ndë Ungjillt sheint: e ashtu kan bessuem S. Pietri, e S. Pali, e S. Gioni, e S. Nikolli i beekuem, e gjith (13) saasheinten: Evet Zotyn mete forta shenje, e mbrekullij të mëdhaa kaa deshmuem se kejò ënsht Feeja e vertet qi na kaalan Krishti, e jasht nxoje nukënsht tieter qi shelbon shpiertin, e gjan atë jet.

----------


## NoName

Qish duhet mebaam i Kërshteni përpara se të Kungohet?

Duhet mebaam trikaffsh: meu rëffyem ndë kioft ndë 



ndonjimpkat: duhet mekien ngjiennueshim paangrën, e paa pijm kurr gjaakaffsh prei mies natteie nderi kur të Kungohet, duhet me kuituem se kush ënsht ai qi do me marrun ndë zembert vet, e meu baam gati Kungimit metë madhe bes, e fee, me shpëres, etë (14) dashun të Tinëzot: metëmadh të prungjet [prunjet], etë tiera të mira. 

Qishduhet mebaam mbas Kungimit?


G. Duhet membettun ndë mosse nji xop mot ndë kish tuedhan 
urat: duhet meju falun ndeers Zotit Krisht, seu denjue meia nginjun Shpiertin eti me Korpit sheintenueshim të vet: duhet me lyppun të mirat qi kaa nevoi për shpiertit vet, ende të Korpit; emaatepër meu rueitun fajesh, empkateshit. 

Saa kaffshjente nevoishime përtuu reffyem mir?


G. Peskaffsh: 1. Me kuituem fajet qikaa baam, tue sqyretuem 
kuitimet, fialët, etë baammet. (15). 
2. Meu peenduem gjith fajeshit, empkatteshit, sekemifëjyem Tenezon, qi ënsht nji Zot aqie i mir, eileuduem. 
3. Me përmëttuem me gjithzembër qimaa kurrai memossi fëjyëm Tinëzot. 
4. Gjith saa faje, empcatte të keet, me të madh të prungjët e metë madhe të dereit gjith meia kallëzuom, e meia tfilluem Reffyesit. 
5. Membaruem pendessën qitë jakeet urdhënuom Reffyesi.
P. Kur duhenbaam këtò kaffsh?
G. Ato tri të parat, qi jen me skiyrëtuom vethen, meu penduom 
fajesh, e me përmëtuem me mos ibaam maa kurrai, duhen baamoperpara setë veen meu rëffyem. Se prashtu veem (16) perpara Reffyessit, mei reffyem gjith saa faje. Embas rëffimit me baam pendessën. 

Qish ënsht dëtuer me bessuem gjithisilli i kërshten?

Ansht dëtuer membaitun, e me bessuom gjith qish mba e besson Sheinteia kish katolik, & Apostolike Romës.


Qish ënsht dëtuer maa para, e maa tepër me diitun gjithisilli i kërshten?


Gjith qish ënsht ndë Bessonj mbë Tenëzon, ndë Urdhenimet Tinëzot, etë Sheintes kish: e ndë Atyn qiithon Pater Noster, se ndë Kredo, e Bessonj mbë Tenëzon, ënsht gjith qish duhena mebessuom. Ndë Pater Noster, o Atiyn, gjith qishkemi me shpëryem: Ndë (17) Urdhënimet Tinëzot, gjith qish kemi me baam, e qishjemi dëtuer me uepëruom përurdhënit tii, e përhatrit tij, e për shok[q]n, e fqinjën: Si duhena me dashtun Tenezot, e shokn, e fqinjën. 


Qish ënsht maatepër mbaitun me baam gjithisilli i Kërshten? 


Ansht detuer me mbaitun Urdhenimet e Tinëzot, etë Sheintes Kish.

----------


## NoName

Saajen Urdhenimet è Tinëzot?


Jen dhiet. 


Thot Zotyn: Unëjam Zotyn, Zotiyt, të mos keesh tieter Zot veçe meje. 
Mos merr emmënit e Tinëzot ndë per goi përkafsh tëmbrazeta. 
Kuitou me shieintenuom te (18) Diel, e festet, qi jen për të mbaitun.
Ndeerò Print e tuu. 
Mos vrà. 
Mos kurvenò 
Mos vidh emos kusserò
Mos ban dëshmi rreeshim
Mos Lakemò gruen e huei, as burrën e huei.
Mos lakëmò kurrgjaakaffsh të huei.



Saa jenurdhënimet e Sheintes Kish?


Jenpes. 1. Me paam Meshen Sheinte për të Diel, e Fest tëurdhenuome



2. Mengjenuom kreshmetemdhaa e Vengjillet, ememos ngran mishtë prenden, etë shetunden. 
3. Meureffyem ndë mosse njiher ndë viet e meu kunguem (19) ndë mosse për Pashk
4. Me mos baam darsm ndë mot lidhun: qi ënsht maa engiata e Diel ndo përpara, ndo mbas festets shen Ndreut, nderi Uit sebeekuem: eprei sëparet dit ndë kreshm, nderi të Dielnebardh mbas Pashke.
5. Me paguem te dhietënekishës si ënshtzakoni.
P. Saa jen mpkattet mortare qi jen krena, e ranja etëtierave 
ende?

Jen shtat. 1. Madhështia


2. Lakemia. 
3. Kurvenia
4. Mënia
5. Grykesia
6. Emiri erressa ekeqe. 
7. Pritessa me baam vepëratë mira. (20)
P. Saa jen Sakramentet e qishfruitbanjen ndë shpiert?
G. Jenshtat. 1. Pagëzimi, qinaban të kërshten.
2. Krezmimi qina epndihm mekien të kërshtentë vertet, etë 
fort ndë Fee
3. Sheinti Kunghim, qinaelargon shpiertin mpkatesh, ena mbà ndë hirt, endë të dashunit Tinezot. 
4. Pendessa, e Reffimi sheint, qi nai ndijen, ena hjek fajet prej Shpiertit.
5. Voimi sheint ndë fillt morts, qina ep ndihm me duekun mir: e shumhere ndimon meu shendoshun ende fëdigetsë korpit. 
6. Urdhëni sheint i Pristenis, qina ep hir, endihm mei baam, e (21) mei vepëruom mir, e si duhet punët, ekaffshët e Tinëzot. 
7. Kunora, e Martessa, qi ep ndihm mei lindun, emeirrittun fëmijn ndë paq, endëtë dashun, endë tmeert Tinëzot. 
P. Te sijat jen maatë parat, e maatë mirat Urat?
G. O Atiyn: Falemi Mbrij: e Bessonjmbë Tenëzon. 
P. Si thuhen këto Urat?
G. O Atiyn, qi jee mbë qiellt. Sheintënnuom kiofft Emmënit tat. 
Ardht Regjenia jotte. U banft vullundetia jotte, sikundërse mbë qiellt, ashtu mbë dheet. Bukëntan të përdiçmen epna e sod, e nandiié neve dëtyrëttona, possinà ndiieim dëttorësettan. E mos na lè me raam mbëtë keq. Pona lar-(22)-go së keq. Amen. ashtukioft. 
Falemi Mbri hirplotta, Zotyn me tyy. Beekuemje përmbii gjith graa, e Beekuem Fruiti i barkuttit Jezus. Sheinteja Mbrii, e Ama e Tinëzot luttu përnee faitorët tashti endë fiillt morts san. Amen.
Bessonj mbë Tenezon Atin e pushtueshim, Kriiuessin të qiells, e tëdheut. Embë Jezu Krishtin Birn etii njitevetmin Zotin tan. Isilli uzuu përvërtyt Shpiertit Sheint, leu prei Virgjinet Mbrij. Umundue ndën Poncin Pilat. Uvun mbë Kryq: duiq euvorrue. Sdrippi mbii Ferr. Tetrettëndit ungjall së duekuni. Hippi mbëqiellt: Rri mbannet diatht Tinëzot Atit pushtueshim. Andeika meardhun me (23) gjukuem tëgjall, e të duekun. Bessonj mbë Shpiertin Sheint. Mbë Sheinten Kish Kattolik. Shoqieniin e sheintenet. Tëndëjyemit e mpkattevet. Të ngjallmit mishit. Jettën epaasosme. Amen Ashtuqioft. 


(24) Si embëqish arressye gjithisilli i Kërshten, saatë mundet duhet përgjithdit me veperuom, mee skuomjetten Kërshtenisht, Sikaaurdhennom Zottyn.
Ndënate kurtë çonesh maapara ban Kryq mball tuethan:
Për Emmenit Atit, e Birit, e Shpiertit Sheint. Amen.
O i madhi Zot i verteti potë falinj zembërn, e Shpiertin tem. 
Mbassì të vishesh, e të lanjish fetyrën bier mbë ghiunj: endë paçndonji kryq, ndo Figurë përparasai, ethuoi megjithzembër: 
Po tefalem, o Zot i verteti, e po (25) të bindem, e potë due me gjithzembër. Potë falem ndeers se me kee kriiuom, emekee cpërbleem, emëkebaam tëjem i kërshten: emekeeruoitun këtë nat preindonji mortie sepaakuitueme. Tyy, o Zot, poti falinj gjithkujtimet emia: epote luttem tëmeruoish sod, e përgjithhere prei gjith fajesc, e mpcattesc. 
Ani mbas andai thuoi: O Atiyn Falemi Mbrii, e Bessonj mbë Tënëzom. 
Kurtëzaansh fiill mebaam ndonji pun, ozyr, thuei njekshtù:
O Zotti imadh, eiverteti, une poebanj e potafalinj ketë pun teme, ekëtë mundim tem përndeert tande: epma o Zot beekimntand. 
(26) 
Kurte duosh me ngrënbuk thuoi: O Zotti i mëshëriershim, beekona neve, e keto ndere, e të mira të tua qi poduom meingrënnun, qi të mbahena gjall metë shërbyem tyy. Për Emmenit Atit, e Birit, e Shpiertit Sheint. 
Kurtë çohesh Tryesset perserii thuei. 
Pote falem ndeers, o i madhi Zot i pushtueshimi, përgjithkëtë hae e përgjith të mirat tua: epnae hiirn, e ndihmën tande, qi me tonai të mostë fëjenjim. Per Emmenit Atit etc. 
Kurtë vinj ndonji mendekeqe, ndonji tëndim, thirri Tinëzot tuethan: 
Për Emmenit Atit, e Birit, e Shpiertit Seint. Amen. 
O Zottiem i meshëriershimi, për me (27) mëshëriert tande, për Sheintit Emmenit tand, mosmë leshio doret sote; të mos te fejinj. 
Kur të drozembëra, të mostë jesh ndë ndonji fai, thuei mezembër të penduome: 
Ban më mëshërier, o Zot, për të madhet mësheriert tande: popendohem megjith zembër se të kam fëjyem: e po përmettonj maa para me kien dvekun, semaa me të fëjyem: Se potë due, o Zot, me gjithëzembër përmbiigjith kaffsh. 
Ndë mengjes, mies ditt, embramenet kurtë ndienjish se bie kumbona: (ndo ndë mos qioft kumbona mundesh prei vetje, segjithhere kaa ndies kush tae thot) ndënjiçasthuei: 
(f. 28) Engjelli i Tinëzot jufal Zonjës shenë Mbrij: Krishtii u zuu ndëzembërt sai përvërtyt Shpiertit Sheint. 
Falemi Mbrii etc. 
Nje Shërbëtoreia e Tinëzot, mubanft mue, sithot fiala jotte. 
Falemi Mbrii etc.
E Fiala e Tinëzotubaa nieri, endenj ndërnee. 
Falemi Mbrii etc. 
Kiofsh leuduom Ati, e Biri, e Shpierti Sheint: Si ishte sëpari, e tash, e përgjithjettët jettes. Amen.
Kushnuk di meethan atë urat, letëthoet nji o Atiyn, e nji Falemi Mbrii: ndo trii Falemi Mbrii. 
Kurtë veeshmbramnet me raam, perparase të bijesh, bier mbë giunj, e thuoi: Po (29)të falem, e potëbindem, o Zotyn i leuduomi, e potë due më gjithzember. Potë falem ndeers pergjith ndere, e të mira, qi me keebaam, emaateper sod mbëkëtë ditt. E dritma menden tii njoh fajet e mia: e te pendohem gjith sosh mezembërtë dereit. 
Mbas andai shtieri ndë mend gjith kuitimet, e fialët, e tëmbaammet eassai ditt, ani pendou fort me gjithzember gjithfajesh, tuethan: 
Banmë mësherier, o Zotiem, përtëmadhet mëshëriert tande: po pendohem me gjithzembër setëkam fëjyem: e po përmëttonj me bes, e me fee mendihmët tande me mostë jejyem maa, e meuruoitun gjith asso udhesh (30), e tëndimesh, qimenxitnjën mbë mpkat. Se potë due përmbii gjithkaffsh. Potë luttem për laudit tand, ruoim këtënat prei mortiet sëpaa kuituome, e se paa pritme, e prei gjith mpkattesh. Per Emmenit Atit etc. 
Mbassi të biesh, ban kryq, ethuoi: 
Zotti i Shendritat nji i vetmi, ei vërteti Zotyn, epma ndihmën tande, të dves mir, me nji mort Sheinte. Zonja e beekuome e vërteta ndimom me gjith Sheintënit Qiells: eruoime gjithsë këqijash ketë natt, e gjithhere, emaa tepër ndë fiilt morts sime. Amen. Per Emmenit Atit etc. 
(31) Kur të thuhet, kioft lëvduom Jesu Krishti, pergjegji: gjithherekioft, ej en nji qind dit ndiies. 
Kushtëthuoet: kioft beekuem Zonja ebeekuome, qi ënshtzannun paa mpkat: kaa 100 viet ndiies. 
Kush te veen mbas Sheintit Sakrament kur shpihet të semunet: kaa pes viet ndijes. Ekush nuk mundet me vottun vet, letëthoet nji Atiyn, e nji Falemi Mbrii: ka 100 ditt ndëjes. 
Ditt e Diela, e tiera Fest, gjithisilli i Kërshten maa fort se tiera ditt, duhet me leuduom, e me beekuom Tenezon: e maa fort mejuluttun, e maa mezell. Prandai gjithtë kërshtenet, kur munden, e kurkan ku, kishn me baam (32) mir me vottun endembë Vespera: duhet me vottun mbë Predikim, e mee shuem dittën ee kretme ndurat, endë vepera të mira: tueu rueitun fajesh, ememos punuem. 
Prindia jen dë tuer mei rrittun, e mei mbaitun fëmiin evet ndë tmeert Tinezot, mei mpsuom me luttun Tënëzotn, qishënsht nevoi, e qish duhet përtuu rëffyem mir, e meu Kunghuem: e tiera kaffsh, qijen tëneuoishime përtë shelbuom. 
Jen dëttuer ende mei dërghuem fëmiin mexan Doktrinën ekërshten te Prifti i Famulliis kurtë jaushpiegonj. Ekishte me kien mehiie, e fort mir, qi jen than përsipëri tii zaan fëmija për mend, e (33) tii thon faqe popullit: ashtu qi eata vet tii Diin, e ata qi nuk i kan Diittun, as ndiem, tii ndienjin, e tii Diin.

----------

